# Would you like to get to know each other a little more?



## Giacomo2011

Is this the correct way to say "_would you like to get to know each other a little more_"?


----------



## SuperXW

你想多相互認識嗎？  doesn't sound right.
There are two people. So it should be 你們.
I would say something like 你們想多點瞭解對方嗎？
你們/想/多點/瞭解/對方/嗎？
You / want / a little more / know / each other / right?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

這句話大概是直接跟對方講的喔。 大約這樣吧：願意我們多點去瞭解彼此嗎？/進一步的認識彼此嗎？
(難不成「去」字又用錯了？！)

@Giacomo: I'd probably say something like 願意我們多點去瞭解彼此嗎？/進一步的認識彼此嗎？


----------



## Giacomo2011

SuperXW said:


> 你想多相互認識嗎？  doesn't sound right.
> There are two people. So it should be 你們.
> I would say something like 你們想多點瞭解對方嗎？
> 你們/想/多點/瞭解/對方/嗎？
> You / want / a little more / know / each other / right?



Thanks for your reply.  I want to say this to someone with reference to myself and that person.  In this case, would I say:

你／想／多點／相互／了解／嗎？ ＝ would you like (for us) to get to know each other better ?

I would be grateful for any help with this translation!


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Perhaps you could take a look at post #3 above.

Personally I think 彼此 works better than 互相 for "each other" here.


----------



## SuperXW

Oh sorry. I misunderstood. In this case, I think both 多點相互瞭解 and 多點瞭解彼此 are ok, as long as you use "多點/進一步" instead of "多". 
However, let alone the grammar, I feel the sentence is rather strange... 
If I really want to "get to know you more", I will just ask more specific questions, or bring up some interesting topics...
I'll never ask you "would you like to get to know each other more..."? This is a boring and embarrassing question... You don't want to answer "no" because it sounds impolite, but you don't want to say "sure" either because what's the point...? If either of us is interested, the communication could go on without such a question.
That's why I seldom hear such kind of question in real life. I first thought the speaker wanted to introduce two other friends...


----------



## FRee^ARouND

You are encouraged to give us the very circumstance and the relationship between you and that person. 

 I do not think it's necessary or appropriate to direct ask this question. It's too weird and too bold, almost impetuous.

In most cases, it is safe to say : 我可以记一下你手机号/人人/MSN/QQ/facebook么? ( Can I keep your phone number/ IM accounts) It's a soft, indirect way to convey a desire of further contact, and seldom will he/she reject. 

If you have a big crush on that person, based on my personal experience and observation, don't try to make the conversation special or gentle/romantic before you two have known each other well.

 I take that thread as a culture difference rather than a language problem.


----------



## midismilex

Giacomo2011 said:


> Is this the correct way to say "_would you like to get to know each other a little more_"?



Well, in this case, we would say ＂我們要不要彼此多了解or認識對方一下？＂ instead of ＂你想多相互認識嗎？＂


----------



## xiaolijie

FRee^ARouND said:
			
		

> You are encouraged to give us the very circumstance and the relationship between you and that person.


Yes, please! 

Giacomo, you've got very good advice here and good luck. Meanwhile, I'll remove your other thread, duplicate of this one.


----------



## wonlon

I don't feel we use this phrase in our conversation, this sounds not very natural in Chinese. I think we say 你們聊一聊吧!, which is a mild advice.


----------



## midismilex

wonlon said:


> I don't feel we use this phrase in our conversation, this sounds not very natural in Chinese. I think we say 你們聊一聊吧!, which is a mild advice.



Wonlon, you use the third person to translate that sentence. It's wrong.


----------



## wonlon

midismilex said:


> Wonlon, you use the third person to translate that sentence. It's wrong.



Third person? It's second person plural.
But what I did is not translation.


----------



## midismilex

wonlon said:


> Third person? It's second person plural.
> But what I did is not translation.



Well, just imagine you met a girl in the night club. You wanna make friend with her. Will you say "你們聊一聊吧！＂ to her (after you both have a pleasant talk for each other)?

See?


----------



## wonlon

midismilex said:


> Well, just imagine you met a girl in the night club. You wanna make friend with her. Will you say "你們聊一聊吧！＂ to her (after you both have a pleasant talk for each other)?
> 
> See?



"_would you like to get to know each other a little more?"
_
Maybe I understand this question differently from you.
I imagine a situation to be between 3 people: like in a party, I want to introduce my friend to another friend of mine, after telling the name of each other, I say this question.

I think this question can be very different in Chinese if the context is not specific. If the context is between me and a girl, of course your version is better.


----------



## FRee^ARouND

wonlon said:


> Third person? It's second person plural.
> But what I did is not translation.





wonlon said:


> "_would you like to get to know each other a little more?"
> _
> Maybe I understand this question differently from you.
> I imagine a situation to be between 3 people: like in a party, I want to introduce my friend to another friend of mine, after telling the name of each other, I say this question.
> 
> I think this question can be very different in Chinese if the context is not specific. If the context is between me and a girl, of course your version is better.



   Look at post #4 and you will get a better understanding of what the OP wants.


----------



## wonlon

FRee^ARouND said:


> Look at post #4 and you will get a better understanding of what the OP wants.



哈哈﹗原來如此﹗我沒有看第4篇帖就答了。

Probably I would not say a translated version of the OP's question.
I would say: 不如我們談一談吧! (Let's have a talk.) instead of saying the question indicated.


----------



## midismilex

＂不如我們談一談吧！＂？？？ Oh no, they are not going to break up.


----------



## xiaolijie

> ＂不如我們談一談吧！＂？？？ Oh no, they are not going to break up.


It also sounds like a polite refusal (when you're invited to bed too soon after the first meeting ).


----------



## midismilex

xiaolijie said:


> It also sounds like a polite refusal (when you're invited to bed too soon after the first meeting ).



Woo, thank you for this information. I got it.


----------



## renovar22

你／想／多點／相互／了解／嗎？ ＝ would you like (for us) to get to know each other better ?

That is a little bit weard in grammar for me.
I prefer to say 你們/想/多了解/彼此/嗎?


----------

